# Reading out loud in class



## tallkward (Mar 31, 2013)

How do you feel when you have to read out loud in class? Do you mumble, stutter? Personal experiences?

I get incredibly nervous. I always count how many people have to read before me, and use that time to calm myself before it's my turn. I remember this one time in English class, during our literature unit, we had to each take a turn reading the book out loud :/ I was really nervous, but I knew there wasn't any way out, so I just told myself whatever, and I read when it was my turn. Just when I was starting to get the hang of it - reading fluently without any stutters or a shaky voice- I messed up. It wasn't an irrelevant, concealable mistake either. Instead of the typical mispronunciation of a word or replacement of the word with another that looks similar to it, I ended changing a whole phrase. Like, instead of saying "back seat window", I said "rear view mirror". The whole class, including the teacher, was following along in their books, so they knew I made a mistake. But instead of feeling embarrassment and apologetic, I laughed. I laughed loud and long (along with my friends at my table), because I felt so stupid, and I kept wondering how did I even do that? The words weren't even related. Anyway, the teacher wasn't too happy, but whatever. The next time he looked for someone to read, he made sure to skip me  It was kind of rude, but it's not I wanted to read anyway.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i can do it when it's a book without much trouble besides mild anxiety. but i can't read my own writing aloud. then i get a lump in my throat after i go on for a bit, and have to uncomfortably swallow it and breath deeply for a second and be concerned and embarrassed about people noticing this physical symptom, and looking like i'm in some kind of pain from having to share a few sentences from my essay.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I also get super nervous. When I have to read aloud, my reading level drops to a 1st grade reading level.


----------



## college (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on your successful reading experience, and not worrying about the little mistake. I get super nervous before I read, and my voice usually cracks when I begin reading, I'm not sure why. The worst is reading my own writing though. One time I thought I was going to have a heart attack my heart was beating so fast. My voice shakes and I can't breathe steadily, it's a nightmare. However, I do have moments where I read quite well.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I actually enjoyed reading out loud in class..


----------



## Joshua90 (Jan 11, 2013)

More than anything, you should be proud that you managed to get through regardless if you messed up ever so slightly. That in itself is a kudos to you  Next time breath and take it slow. No one really is thinking about how your voice sounds or what have you, they're too preoccupied with the words in the book so don't fret over the small stuff :yes


----------



## aquaa22 (Mar 31, 2013)

I get nervous as well. My heart races and my face feels hot. But I don't really stutter when I read it. But I do hate reading out loud in class. I don't like everyone listening to my voice cuz it's not really a powerful reading voice lol.


----------



## tallkward (Mar 31, 2013)

aquaa22 said:


> I don't like everyone listening to my voice cuz it's not really a powerful reading voice lol.


Yeah, I always wonder if I sound weird. I've been told a couple times that I have a "unique" or distinctive voice.... I don't know if I should feel offended haha


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes. I used to get it much worse than I do now. I had something like a panic attack while reading in class once. I also really dislike my voice.
Now if I know I might have to read I say nice things to myself like "YOU CAN DO EET" and I feel better, and I make sure I'm breathing deeply and take a breath before I start to read (I always used to run out of breath and start squeaking and gasping for breath). I also find that I'm much less likely to make mistakes if I try to concentrate on the content of what I'm reading because I usually make those mistakes when I'm trying to read at the same time as having internal thoughts about my anxiety. If you focus on the content it flows more naturally, like when you are speaking with someone and thinking about the topic rather than thinking about how you sound.
I still get a little nervous and if I am in any more situations where I need to read I'll probably try reading aloud by myself to get more confident at speaking clearly and not making mistakes.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't enjoy that either, I was always told to speak up which made it even harder for me.

Well done for not taking it too seriously, hope you don't have to encounter any more reading any time soon.


----------

